# Full to da brim



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

That’s exactly how I fill mine, every time. 17.711 gallons are the most that I ever squeezed in.

Odd color to your diesel, though. I run Shell V-Power, exclusively. It’s as clear as water.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, Diesel is just over $5/gal up here...which is fine with the fuel economy...except my Volt did 47.0 MPG on 87 yesterday for almost $1.00 cheaper/gal...oh well - it's only about once a month we fill the Cruze up.

Ours is also green here - pretty typical from what I've seen.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Greenish. Summer time bio. Some states are actually yellow.

White. Winter time non bio. Around here anyways.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Weird, my fuel comes out red  
Down here at the pumps it’s 5.29 a gal


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I buy premium diesel and it's green like that year round.

I've never had the patience to deal with the foaming, but I did get 16.5 gallons in once but I eventually gave up.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> I've never had the patience to deal with the foaming, but I did get 16.5 gallons in once but I eventually gave up.


I don't know if I even made it that far.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Max capacity from empty to top of the neck is 18.3 gal. Advertised capacity is 15.6 gal, and I can consistently add 2.7 gal after the first time it clicks off. I had the chance to confirm that 18.3 figure one time because I used to live out in rural Iowa, and one night my usual truck stop was closed, with 50 miles to the next place I could fill. I had to coast in the last 1/4 mile, then added exactly 18.3 gal.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I think green dye marks on-road (taxed) Diesel. It’s not required but it helps identify the product at a quick glance.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Greenish. Summer time bio. Some states are actually yellow.
> 
> White. Winter time non bio. Around here anyways.


Same here.

First having the car I freaked when I saw it clear as water. Lol


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> I buy premium diesel and it's green like that year round.
> 
> I've never had the patience to deal with the foaming, but I did get 16.5 gallons in once but I eventually gave up.


I got a particular pump that has excellent control and I get to keep it flowing almost the whole time so it takes maybe 3 or 4 minutes to completely fill it after the fast fill auto stops.

With that being said I prolly just jinxed myself and they will remove it. It is an older well worn nozzle. Been there at least 2.5 years.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Yeah, Diesel is just over $5/gal up here...which is fine with the fuel economy...except my Volt did 47.0 MPG on 87 yesterday for almost $1.00 cheaper/gal...oh well - it's only about once a month we fill the Cruze up.
> 
> Ours is also green here - pretty typical from what I've seen.


That is cool.

Around here volts are about as common as cruze diesels.

Your yearly fuel expenses must be meager.

I like seeing gas stations busy and I have no problems using refined fuels. I will he happy when the price goes back down.

Keeps lots of Americans working.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> That is cool.
> 
> Around here volts are about as common as cruze diesels.
> 
> ...


For the Volt, yeah - I typically fill up (8.9 gallons) once a year. Probably will end up more than that this year, but my best "tank" was ~7100 miles, prior to the pandemic when I was commuting every day.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> For the Volt, yeah - I typically fill up (8.9 gallons) once a year. Probably will end up more than that this year, but my best "tank" was ~7100 miles, prior to the pandemic when I was commuting every day.


My best, in terms of using the most gasoline, was pulling a loaded race car trailer in the Ozarks.
25 gallons in 180 miles or so in a 96 Silverado.

Probably would never will beat that unless I go to the Rockies but those days are long gone. No more race cars.😥


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

15cruzediesel said:


> 25 gallons in 180 miles or so in a 96 Silverado.


LOL the old LT engines converted fuel into noise.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> LOL the old LT engines converted fuel into noise.


What? The C/K trucks never had Gen-2 SBCs...


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> What? The C/K trucks never had Gen-2 SBCs...


I think it was an L31 engine if I remember correctly. Strictly a truck engine.

I also had a 96 r/a formula with the LT1 six speed car.


----------



## okihedges24 (Aug 16, 2012)

15cruzediesel said:


> Wouldn't hold any more.
> 
> I did have a guy come over from a couple pumps down and asked me if the car is a diesel.
> 
> ...


I don't know if this still applies, but running your tank to empty each time is not a good practice. All of the dirt and sediment settle to the bottom of your tank and get sucked up when you run it low. Replacing the fuel filter is more expensive than filling up more often. Also, the foam in the tank when you are filling it is mostly from the additives, which are usually a good thing. Fill free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

okihedges24 said:


> I don't know if this still applies, but running your tank to empty each time is not a good practice. All of the dirt and sediment settle to the bottom of your tank and get sucked up when you run it low. Replacing the fuel filter is more expensive than filling up more often. Also, the foam in the tank when you are filling it is mostly from the additives, which are usually a good thing. Fill free to correct me if I'm wrong.


I don't run mine to empty. Typically I leave a gallon or two.

I don't run any electric fuel pump systems too low but for another reason than what you stated.

The reason I never run electric in tank pumps low is because the fuel helps keep the pump cool and even though it sits in a sump, at some point the fuel will be not be surrounding the pump.

With that being said the fuel pump pickup is sitting at the lowest possible point in the tank other wise known as the sump.

The pickup has a sock on it to keep all the nasties from being sucked into the pump.

So whether your tank is full or almost empty the pump always draws fuel from the tanks lowest point.

Does that make sense?

Diesel fuel foams because it is susceptible to aeration. It is a property of the fuel. The low sulphur diesel seems to be more prone to it to me then the old diesel they use to refine.


----------

